# 순간 습관인 사람



## panview

Hi.what the phrase 순간 습관인 in the following?
숨 쉬듯이 어느  순간 습관인 사람

and what 듯 means in this sentence,is it "seems like"?


----------



## Kross

panview said:


> and what 듯 means in this sentence,is it "seems like"?


 Yes, that's correct. As for the other question, I think you need to provide more context because with the single sentence given, it is hard to understand the whole situation here, even for Korean natives.


----------



## panview

Kross said:


> Yes, that's correct. As for the other question, I think you need to provide more context because with the single sentence given, it is hard to understand the whole situation here, even for Korean natives.


It's from lyrics of he song sung by Wax,그 사랑이 뭔데:
보고싶어 잠을 못 자요
이젠 혼자서는 밥도 맛이 없어요
*숨 쉬듯이 어느  순간 습관인 사람*
이제와서 나 혼자 어떡하라고


----------



## vientito

A person that you get used to at a certain moment like breathing

숨 쉬듯이 - like breathing
어느 순간 습관인 사람 - at a certain moment someone you've become habituated to


----------



## Kross

panview said:


> *숨 쉬듯이 어느  순간 습관인 사람*


Hello, panview
I'd translate this part into:
Like breathing in and out, he becomes the guy that I am in habitual need of. In other words, he becomes part of my life like air.


----------



## panview

Thank you.It seems that though we are in eastern culture,there are some expression different.Try to think habitual in a  순간(moment) ?If you say:like breathing,I cannot without it even for a moment (순간),I can understand. But if you say, I am habitual to you,but just for a moment‘，it's not easy to understand.


----------



## Kross

panview said:


> Thank you.It seems that though we are in eastern culture,there are some expression different.Try to think habitual in a  순간(moment) ?If you say:like breathing,I cannot without it even for a moment (순간),I can understand. But if you say, I am habitual to you,but just for a moment‘，it's not easy to understand.


 Hello, panview

Since the lyric is written in a very compressed and ungrammatically abbreviated way, there is no way to explain everything. I am not arguing that this is wrong because we know that this is one of the main natures of a lyric. At least, Korean song writers often do their job this way. To make that part more reasonable and logical, I guess I need to change the translation as follows: I have been habitual to you since a certain past moment like breathig air every second without realizing it.


----------

